# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  Crer Boot de restauration

## daxter

Bonjour,
Je viens de mettre en place un systme Windows Vista sur le pc de ma mre. tant donn que je ne suis pas toujours chez moi (heureusement ^^) je souhaite faire en sorte qu'elle soit autonome lors d'un problme grave si cela doit arriver.
C'est pourquoi j'ai pens  mettre en place une partition cache qu'elle peut slectionner au dmarrage du pc.

Mais ce n'est pas tout !
Je  souhaite aussi que depuis Windows, elle puisse raliser un DVD de backup de cette partition. Si l'on doit changer son disque, je souhaite que le DVD de restauration ralise la cration des partitions, installe Vista, se copie dans la partition cache en lui donnant la possibilit d'tre bootable.

Des ides??  ::calim2::

----------

